# A special thread for our new boy Sampson



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

I want to introduce our new boy Sampson. 

Sampson is 8.5 years young. He came to live with us February 3, 2017.

I lost my heart dog Sam Janaury 19, 2016 and have had a terrible time dealing with his loss the past year. January 30, 2017 I was online looking at puppies, and I happened to run across an ad for a 8 yr old Golden named Sampson. I was immediately drawn to the ad, and felt like it was a gift from my Sam. Fast foreward 4 days and off we went, making the 4 hour drive to pick up our new guy. He is healthy, so sweet, mindful, and bonded to us overnight. We are so lucky.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sampson is beautiful! I love the snowy faces of our senior goldens. They look so wise. So often older dogs are not chosen when they are in a rescue situation. Thank you so much for adopting this beautiful boy and giving him a second chance at a new life. Sometimes these things are just meant to be and I really think perhaps Sam's paw was guiding this. I wish you many wonderful years with Sampson.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful boy, and a what a gift. I'm so happy you found some golden treasure to fill your home again.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Sampson looks like a real sweetheart! It apparently was a win-win situation for all of you. Please share more about him when you can, I love reading about success stories like his!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's adorable! Where do you live in Michigan? We are in Royal Oak.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sampson sounds like a sweet boy and I'm glad he found his way into your lives.


----------



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

We are not far from you, Ann Arbor


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Such a sweet story all around.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sampson is a handsome boy. Bless you for opening your heart and home to him. It is easy to see why you fell for him, a gift, he truly is.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sampson is absolutely gorgeous, I'm so glad he's become part of your family. I just know that this is going to be what I call an "Awww! thread.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for giving Sampson a forever home. You are an everyday hero in my Golden eyes for giving him a great home. Best of luck with your new companion.

dlm ny country


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome home Sam!!!! He is one gorgeous boy. I have a rescue, Comet who was about the same age when we got him. A more loving dog could never be found. I know you will have a wonderful life together (and I'm sure Cooper is doing some coaching in secret dog language) )


----------



## ltldog15 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sugar face! He is so handsome. Congrats!


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition. I hope you and Sampson have many great years. There is nothing like the love of an older golden, puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He's just beautiful. Welcome home, Sampson!


----------



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

My sweet sugar faced Sampson and his little bro Cooper lounging on the bed. Hard not to spoil those sweet faces


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sampson*

I am SO EXCITED for you, Cooper and Sampson. It was meant to be and I'm sure SAM had his paws in this!
What a miracle for all of you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're just adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sampson is beautiful, love the Seniors, they're so very special. 

He and Cooper look like they have become best buddies all ready.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's so nice that you adopted this sweet boy. He looks like he's settled in pretty nicely.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Love your story. We lost our beloved Ben last November 2016. Sampson looks like he could be Ben's twin brother. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

